# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗ

## nikakis30

Ο θερμοστάτης μπαίνει σε σείρα και λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης για τον καυστήρα?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Κανονικά ο θερμοστάτης χώρου είναι συνδεδεμένος σε σειρά με τον θερμοστάτη του νερού του λέβητα και στη σειρά με τον καυστήρα. Δηλαδή είτε φτάσει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία, είτε φτάσει η θερμοκρασία νερού του λέβητα στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία, ο καυστήρας σταματάει.
Καλό θα είναι ο θερμοστάτης χώρου να σταματάει και τον κυκλοφορητή.
Δες αναλυτικά το σχέδιο που επισυνάπτω.
Σημειωτέον οτι στον θερμοστατη καυστήρα συνδέουμε την κλειστή επαφή και στον θερμοστατή κυκλοφορητή την ανοιχτή επαφή.

----------


## tomka

> Καλό θα είναι ο θερμοστάτης χώρου να σταματάει και τον κυκλοφορητή.



Καλημερα...

Σε καμια περιπτωση ο θερμοστατης χωρου δεν θα πρεπει να σταματαει και τον κυκλοφορητη. Ο κυκλοφορητης θα πρεπει να σταματαει απο το δικο του θερμοστατη και μονο. Κι ο λογος που πρεπει να γινει αυτο ειναι ο εξης. Εστω οτι το νερο στον καυστηρα βρισκεται στην υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια και ταυτοχρονα κοψει και ο θερμοστατης χωρου απο θερμοκρασια. Αν εκεινη τι στιγμη σταματησει και ο κυκλοφορητης το νερο μεσα στο λεβητα θα φτασει πανω απο τους 100 C με ολα τα επακολουθα αποτελεσματα. 

Η συνδεσμολογια πρεπει να γινει ως εξης: Θερμοστατης χωρου σε σειρα με θερμοστατη καυστηρα και θερμοστατη ασφαλειας και καυστηρα. Στο θερμοστατη καυστηρα και στο θερμοστατη ασφαλειας συνδεουμε την κλειστη επαφη. Ο κυκλοφορητης συνδεεται σε σειρα με το θερμοστατη κυκλοφορητη.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τα προηγούμενα,  ο κυκλοφορητής έχει δικό του θερμοστάτη μπαίνει πάνω στην σωλήνα του νερού ανάμεσα κυκλοφορητή και λέβητα και τον ρυθμίζεται περίπου στους 50 βαθμούς και παίρνει ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία από τον λέβητα.
Στο δικό μου σύστημα με το που σταματήσει ο καυστήρας  ο κυκλοφορητής συνεχίζει περίπου 5 με 7 λεπτά ακόμα λειτουργίας !!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Δεν είδατε καλά το σχέδιο!!!!!!!
Ο θερμοστάτης χώρου "κόβει" και καυστήρα και κυκλοφορητή, οπότε σε κάθε περίπτωση σταματάει και καυστήρας. Ο καυστήρας επίσης "κόβεται" και από τον θερμοστάτη λέβητα (πχ πάνω από 75 °C). O κυκλοφορητής επίσης "κόβεται" από τον θερμοστάτη κυκλοφορητή (πχ κάτω από 40°C).
Ο λόγος που ο θερμοστάτης χώρου "κόβει" και τον κυκλοφορητή (εκτός από τον καυστήρα) είναι προφανής: Οταν δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον ζεστό νερό στα σώματα, το σταματάς και το έχεις "διαθέσιμο" στην επόμενη επαναλειτουργία του θερμοστάτη χώρου. Οικονομία καυσίμου
Σειμειωτέον οτι ο θερμοστάτης καυστήρα "βλέπει" την θερμοκρασία του νερού μέσα στον λέβητα.





> Καλημερα...
> 
> Σε καμια περιπτωση ο θερμοστατης χωρου δεν θα πρεπει να σταματαει και τον κυκλοφορητη. Ο κυκλοφορητης θα πρεπει να σταματαει απο το δικο του θερμοστατη και μονο. Κι ο λογος που πρεπει να γινει αυτο ειναι ο εξης. Εστω οτι το νερο στον καυστηρα βρισκεται στην υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια και ταυτοχρονα κοψει και ο θερμοστατης χωρου απο θερμοκρασια. Αν εκεινη τι στιγμη σταματησει και ο κυκλοφορητης το νερο μεσα στο λεβητα θα φτασει πανω απο τους 100 C με ολα τα επακολουθα αποτελεσματα.



Σε εγκατάσταση κεντρικής θέρμασνης με ηλεκτροβάνες σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, όταν κλείσουν όλοι οι θερμοστάτες χώρου, μαζί με τον καυστήρα σταματά και ο κυκλοφορητης (εκ των πραγμάτων διότι κλέινουν ολες οι παροχές προς την επιστροφή, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να δουλεύει). Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί ο λέβητας να ανεβάσει 100 βαθμούς, αφού θα είναι σβηστός ο καυστήρας. Λόγω αδράνειας (που συμβαίνει και εδώ) μπορεί να ανέβει το πολύ 3 έως 4 βαθμούς. Αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Φίλε Πέτρο αν το σύστημα που μας περιγράφεις είναι σε πολυκατοικία ,τότε μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που λες γιατί το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει αυτόνομο μετρητή και έτσι υποχρεωτικά σταματά και ο κυκλοφορητής .
Αν όμως το έχεις στο σπίτι σου (μόνο  για σένα )  νομίζω οτι  θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη οικονομία αν εκμεταλλευτής το καυτό νερό μετά τη παύση του καυστήρα . 
Υπόψη ο λέβητας για μια μονοκατοικία δεν κρατεί  μέσα του πολύ νερό ,όσο ένας μεγαλύτερος για πολυκατοικία .

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Φίλε Πέτρο αν το σύστημα που μας περιγράφεις είναι σε πολυκατοικία ,τότε μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που λες γιατί το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει αυτόνομο μετρητή και έτσι υποχρεωτικά σταματά και ο κυκλοφορητής .
> Αν όμως το έχεις στο σπίτι σου (μόνο  για σένα )  νομίζω οτι  θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη οικονομία αν εκμεταλλευτής το καυτό νερό μετά τη παύση του καυστήρα . 
> Υπόψη ο λέβητας για μια μονοκατοικία δεν κρατεί  μέσα του πολύ νερό ,όσο ένας μεγαλύτερος για πολυκατοικία .



Κι όμως. Στο πατρικό μου που είναι μονοκατοικία, με το σύστημα να κλείνει και ο κυκλοφορητής, έχω σημαντική οικονομία, ενώ παλιά που ήταν ο κυκλοφορητής "ελεύθερος", εκτός του ότι είχα μεγάλη διακύμανση της θερμοκρασίας στο χώρο, κατανάλωνα και παραπάνω καύσιμο. Οσο και να είναι το παραμένον νερό μέσα στο λέβητα, γιατί να το καταναλώσεις όταν δεν το χρειάζεσαι???
Πάντως δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας του λέβητα (περί 100°C που ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω).

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Φίλε με έβαλες σε μπελάδες όσο αφορά την οικονομία του πετρελαίου θα το δοκιμάσω φέτος ( αν δούμε χειμώνα έχουμε τώρα 32 βαθμούς !!!)
Αν έχεις βαλβίδα διαφυγής δεν σε πειράζει όση θερμοκρασία και να σηκώσει ο λέβητας γιατί ότι και αν γίνει ανοίγει αυτόματα  και εκτονώνετε η πίεση του ζεστού νερού .

----------


## chs

παϊδάκια ο θερμοστάτης αν υπάρχει ηλεκτροβανα συνδέετε εκεί και η ηλεκτροβανα στέλνει εντολή στον πίνακα της αυτονομίας τώρα όσο για τον κυκλοφορητής εγώ ξέρω ότι ανοίγει όταν πιάσει κάποια θερμοκρασία το νερό στον λέβητα και στην περίπτωση που κλείσουν όλοι οι θερμοστάτες τότε ο πίνακας αναλαμβάνει να κάνει το λεγόμενο μπαιμπασ για να ρίξει την θερμοκρασία του νερού από τον λέβητα...
τώρα βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να συνδεθούν και βέβαια εξαρτάται από την φιλοσοφία του καθενός..................

----------


## Tolis-Sx

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin: Παλι μας μπερδεψατε.....ρε παιδια τα πραγματα ειναι απλα......καυστηρας εχει δικο του θερμοστατη.....κυκλοφορητης δικο του......ηλεκτροβανες θερμοστατης χωρου.....αναγκαστικα αμα κοψει η ηλεκτροβανα....ο κυκλοφορητης θα σταματησει...τωρα πολλοι κανουν την εξυπναδα και βαζουν τον κυκλοφορητη να κοβει απο τον θ/στατη χωρου....απλα τσιγκουνευονται την αγορα ηλεκτροβανας...πχ ο λεβητας τον βαζεις στους 80 και τον κυκλοφορητη να ανοιγει στους 50.....και η βανα στους 25....ο πινακας αυτονομιας βοηθαει στα δυοροφα και τριοροφα κτηρια...μονοκατοικιες με υπογειο σοφιτα και τετοια......παντως εχω δει συνδεσεις οπως του κατσει του καθενος......

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Φίλε με έβαλες σε μπελάδες όσο αφορά την οικονομία του πετρελαίου θα το δοκιμάσω φέτος ( αν δούμε χειμώνα έχουμε τώρα 32 βαθμούς !!!)
> Αν έχεις βαλβίδα διαφυγής δεν σε πειράζει όση θερμοκρασία και να σηκώσει ο λέβητας γιατί ότι και αν γίνει ανοίγει αυτόματα και εκτονώνετε η πίεση του ζεστού νερού .



 
στο σπιτι του ο καθε ενας μπορει να κανει οτι θελει . οταν ομως μιλανε επαγγελματιες τοτε η λεξη οικονομια σταματαει οταν ειπωθει η λεξη ασφαλεια.! δεν ειναι δυνατον να σταματαει ο κυκλοφορητης στους 80-90 ακομα και στους 60 βαθμους. η θερμοκρασια του λεβητα εκτιναζεται στα υψη. η βαλβιδα διαφυγης τοποθετηται ως το τελευταιο μετρο προστασιας , δεν ειναι για να δουλευει 8 φορες τη μερα φιλτατοι! δεν εχετε ακουσει ποτε τη φραση εκτονωση λεβητα? πολυ σωστος ο φιλος chs, ακομα και οταν κλεισουν ολες οι ηλεκτροβανες ο κυκλοφορητης δουλευει με το μπαι πας στο πανω μερος της κεντρικης στηλης. 
φιλικη συμβουλη 
μην παιζετε με πραγματα που δεν ξερετε καλα η που δεν ξερετε καθολου, τα καζανια δεν αστειευονται. ο ατμος κινει τραινα μπορει να παει το σπιτι σας μισο τετραγωνο παρακατω  :Blink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλε με έβαλες σε μπελάδες όσο αφορά την οικονομία του πετρελαίου θα το δοκιμάσω φέτος ( αν δούμε χειμώνα έχουμε τώρα 32 βαθμούς !!!)
> Αν έχεις βαλβίδα διαφυγής δεν σε πειράζει όση θερμοκρασία και να σηκώσει ο λέβητας γιατί ότι και αν γίνει ανοίγει αυτόματα  και εκτονώνετε η πίεση του ζεστού νερού .



ELEOS τι ειναι αυτα που λετε ρε παιδια? και ο θερμοσιφωνας εχει βαλβιδα προστασιας... οποτε μπορουμε να τον δουλευουμε χωρις θερμοστατι... και οποτε σφυριζει θα ξερουμε οτι το νερο ειναι ετοιμο...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> στο σπιτι του ο καθε ενας μπορει να κανει οτι θελει . οταν ομως μιλανε επαγγελματιες τοτε η λεξη οικονομια σταματαει οταν ειπωθει η λεξη ασφαλεια.! δεν ειναι δυνατον να σταματαει ο κυκλοφορητης στους 80-90 ακομα και στους 60 βαθμους. η θερμοκρασια του λεβητα εκτιναζεται στα υψη. η βαλβιδα διαφυγης τοποθετηται ως το τελευταιο μετρο προστασιας , δεν ειναι για να δουλευει 8 φορες τη μερα φιλτατοι! δεν εχετε ακουσει ποτε τη φραση εκτονωση λεβητα? πολυ σωστος ο φιλος chs, ακομα και οταν κλεισουν ολες οι ηλεκτροβανες ο κυκλοφορητης δουλευει με το μπαι πας στο πανω μερος της κεντρικης στηλης. 
> φιλικη συμβουλη 
> μην παιζετε με πραγματα που δεν ξερετε καλα η που δεν ξερετε καθολου, τα καζανια δεν αστειευονται. ο ατμος κινει τραινα μπορει να παει το σπιτι σας μισο τετραγωνο παρακατω



Δεν έχετε καταλάβει κάτι, ή μου φαίνεται????????
Να το πάρουμε απο την αρχή?
Είπα οτι ο θερμοστάτης χώρου κόβει και κυκλοφορητή και καυστήρα!!!!!!!!
Πως θα ανεβάσει το ρημάδι το νερό θερμοκρασία, με σβηστό καυστήρα?????? Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που στηρίζετε το γεγονός οτι ο κυκλοφορητής πρέπει να δουλεύει συνεχώς, όταν δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου.

Και σαφώς η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας υπερπίεσης, θα δουλέψει στην περίπτωση που θα ξεπεράσει η πίεση του δικτύου τα 3,5 bar λόγω υπερθέρμανσης, επειδή ίσως κόλλησε ο θερμοστάτης του καυστήρα. Για αυτόν τον λόγο μπαίνουν διπλοί θερμοστάτες καυστήρα, τουλάχιστον αυτοί που ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστές εγκαταστασεις.

Σε κεντρικές εγκαταστάσεις με πίνακα ωρομέτρησης, όταν κλείνουν οι θερμοστάτες των διαμερισμάτων (όποτε κλείνουν και οι ηλεκτροβάνες), ο πίνακας σταματάει και τον καυστήρα αλλά και τον κυκλοφορητή.

----------


## chs

μας λες δηλαδή ότι...
βγάζεις δυο πιάτα με το φαγητό από το ψυγείο, τα βάζεις στον φούρνο και ανάβεις τον φούρνο στους 190 βαθμούς, αφήνεις τον φούρνο αναμένω για 5 λεπτά και βγάζεις το ένα, το άλλο το αφήνεις μέσα με σβηστό το φούρνο για άλλα 5 λεπτά και βγάζεις και εκείνο.
μας λες λιπών ότι θα έχουν την ίδια θερμοκρασία 
αν μας πεις ναι θα πω κι εγώ ναι, το λέω σε πολλούς απλά δεν τους ακούω.........

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> μας λες δηλαδή ότι...
> βγάζεις δυο πιάτα με το φαγητό από το ψυγείο, τα βάζεις στον φούρνο και ανάβεις τον φούρνο στους 190 βαθμούς, αφήνεις τον φούρνο αναμένω για 5 λεπτά και βγάζεις το ένα, το άλλο το αφήνεις μέσα με σβηστό το φούρνο για άλλα 5 λεπτά και βγάζεις και εκείνο.
> μας λες λιπών ότι θα έχουν την ίδια θερμοκρασία 
> αν μας πεις ναι θα πω κι εγώ ναι, το λέω σε πολλούς απλά δεν τους ακούω.........



Το πολύ πολύ το δεύτερο πιάτο να φτάσει κοντά στους 190 βαθμούς, ενώ το πρώτο μάλλον θα έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία ή το πολύ ιση με το δεύτερο, όμως σε καμία περίπτωση τα πιάτα δεν έχουν πάνω από 190°C. Που είναι το περίεργο και τι σχέση έχει αυτό το παράδειγμα με την προκειμένη περίπτωση του λέβητα.
Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις οτι αν ο καυστήρας σταματήσει να λειτουργεί και μαζί με αυτόν ο κυκλοφορητής και έστω η θερμοκρασία του νερού την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι 90°C (που είναι  ανώτερη ρυθμιζόμενη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας στους λέβητες), το νερό στο λέβητα θα ανεβάσει τρελή θερμοκρασία?
Και αν ναι, πως θα το κάνει αυτό χωρίς θέρμανση????? Το πολύ πολύ να ανέβει στους 95°C λόγω αδράνειας του φαινομένου και θερμών μετάλλων του θαλάμου κάυσης. Μέχρι εκεί όμως. Τίποτε παραπάνω.
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής υπάρχουν τόσα παραδείγματα λειτουργίας, σε οικοδομές, που τουλάχιστον στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία δουλεύουν με αυτό το σύστημα.

----------


## chs

αν θεωρείς τους 5 βαθμούς πολλούς για να κάνεις το νερό ατμό εγώ πάω πάσο, στο είπα και πριν, πολλούς κάθομαι και ακούω (κρατάω αυτά που θεωρώ σωστά) δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνω και ότι μου λένε... ούτε σου είπα άλλαξε αυτά που κάνεις, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι δικό μου.......

----------


## JOUN

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις οτι αν ο καυστήρας σταματήσει να λειτουργεί και μαζί με αυτόν ο κυκλοφορητής και έστω η θερμοκρασία του νερού την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι 90°C (που είναι  ανώτερη ρυθμιζόμενη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας στους λέβητες), το νερό στο λέβητα θα ανεβάσει τρελή θερμοκρασία?
> Και αν ναι, πως θα το κάνει αυτό χωρίς θέρμανση????? Το πολύ πολύ να ανέβει στους 95°C λόγω αδράνειας του φαινομένου και θερμών μετάλλων του θαλάμου κάυσης. Μέχρι εκεί όμως. Τίποτε παραπάνω.
> Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής υπάρχουν τόσα παραδείγματα λειτουργίας, σε οικοδομές, που τουλάχιστον στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία δουλεύουν με αυτό το σύστημα.



Μηπως οι περιπτωσεις στις οποιες αναφερεσαι εχουν στο λεβητοστασιο μποιλερ και εκτονωνεται εκει η θερμοτητα;Γιατι αλλιως και στους 75°C να σταματησει,  μια χαρα πιανει ο λεβητας(ιδιως ο μαντεμενιος)  τους 105,σου πεταει την θερμικη ασφαλεια και τρεχεις.Αν πεις για τετοια εποχη που εχει ακομα ζεστη αυτο θα γινεται καθε μερα 2-3 φορες για πλακα.

----------


## djsadim

> Δεν έχετε καταλάβει κάτι, ή μου φαίνεται...
> Σε κεντρικές εγκαταστάσεις με πίνακα ωρομέτρησης, όταν κλείνουν οι θερμοστάτες των διαμερισμάτων (όποτε κλείνουν και οι ηλεκτροβάνες), ο πίνακας σταματάει και τον καυστήρα αλλά και τον κυκλοφορητή.



Σε πληροφορώ πως τον τελευταίο καιρό στης αυτονομίες κεντρικής θέρμανσης επικρατή να μένει η τελευταία ηλεκτροβάνα ανοικτή για να γίνετε εκτόνωση του δικτύου και να μην χάνετε η ενέργεια που υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα.
 Ακόμα υπάρχει και ξεχωριστός θερμοστάτης για την ενεργοποίηση των ωρομετρητών από μια θερμοκρασία και πάνω  του νερού για να μην χρεώνονται άσκοπα οι καταναλωτές τώρα στις μονοκατοικίες θα πρέπει να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει  ο κυκλοφορητής μέχρι να φτάσει σε χαμηλά επίπεδα η θερμοκρασία του νερού για δυο λόγους:
 α) εκτονώσει την υψηλών  πιέσεων (μην ξεχνάς ότι το νερό αρχίζει να ατμοποιείτε από τους 90 βαθμούς και οι θερμοστάτες που χρησιμοποιούμε στα κυκλώματα έχουν μεγάλες ανοχές ) και 
β) για να αποδίδεται η ενεργεία που έχει το φορτίο (νερό) στον καταναλωτή.
 τώρα πως εσύ έχεις οικονομία όταν έχεις θερμότητα να αποβάλετε στο λεβητοστάσιο σου και όχι στο χώρο που προσπαθείς να θερμάνεις δεν ξέρω?
 παντός καλό είναι να προσέχουμε με τα μετρά ασφάλειας γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο.
 και καλά είναι δύσκολο να σκάσει ένας λέβητας αλλά είναι πολύ εύκολο να τρυπήσει μια σωλήνα η να ξεκολλήσει κάποια κόλληση και μετά άντε να δούμε ποιος θα μαζέψει τα νερά… :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> και καλά είναι δύσκολο να σκάσει ένας λέβητας αλλά είναι πολύ εύκολο να τρυπήσει μια σωλήνα η να ξεκολλήσει κάποια κόλληση και μετά άντε να δούμε ποιος θα μαζέψει τα νερά…



πριν καμια 17χρονια μια μερα στο νηπιαγωγιο εκει που ειμασταν ολα τα μωρα μαζεμενα και πεζαμε τον γιατρο, ακουσαμε και νιωσαμε την εκρηξη εναν λεβητα.. κυριολεκτηκα απο τα 20παιδια τα 15 τουλαχιστον ειχαμε κατουριθει  :Lol:  :Lol:  
ο λεβητας απο το υπογειο που ηταν περασε 2 πλακες και βγηκε στην ταρατσα... τωρα γιατι και πως φυσικα δεν ξερω. το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι ηταν χειροποιητος ο λεβητας... αφου εκεινη την εποχη θυμαμε στην πολη μου αρχησαν να ξηλωνουν τους λεβητες... ωσπου ηρθε η τηλεθερμαση (αλλη μεγαλη πονεμενη ιστορια...)

τελειος  οφτοπικ ομως...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Σε πληροφορώ πως τον τελευταίο καιρό στης αυτονομίες κεντρικής θέρμανσης επικρατή να μένει η τελευταία ηλεκτροβάνα ανοικτή για να γίνετε εκτόνωση του δικτύου και να μην χάνετε η ενέργεια που υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα.



Για αυτήν την δουλειά υπάρχει η διαφορική βαλβίδα που ενώνει την προσαγωγή με την επιστροφή του λέβητα.





> Ακόμα υπάρχει και ξεχωριστός θερμοστάτης για την ενεργοποίηση των ωρομετρητών από μια θερμοκρασία και πάνω του νερού για να μην χρεώνονται άσκοπα οι καταναλωτές τώρα στις μονοκατοικίες θα πρέπει να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ο κυκλοφορητής μέχρι να φτάσει σε χαμηλά επίπεδα η θερμοκρασία του νερού για δυο λόγους:
>  α) εκτονώσει την υψηλών πιέσεων (μην ξεχνάς ότι το νερό αρχίζει να ατμοποιείτε από τους 90 βαθμούς και οι θερμοστάτες που χρησιμοποιούμε στα κυκλώματα έχουν μεγάλες ανοχές )



Σωστό αυτό με τον θερμοστάτη ωρομετρητών, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα μας.
Το νερό αρχίζει να ατμοποιείται στους 100°C σε πίεση 1 atm. Στο κύκλωμα του λεβητοστασίου έχουμε γύρω στα 1~1,5 επάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική πίεση, άρα σίγουρα ατμοποιείται πάνω από τους 100°C. Δεν θα επεκταθώ γιατί και πως, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, υπάρχουν τα βιβλία φυσικής και θερμοδυναμικής.




> β) για να αποδίδεται η ενεργεία που έχει το φορτίο (νερό) στον καταναλωτή.
>  τώρα πως εσύ έχεις οικονομία όταν έχεις θερμότητα να αποβάλετε στο λεβητοστάσιο σου και όχι στο χώρο που προσπαθείς να θερμάνεις δεν ξέρω?



Αν ξέρεις (που υποτίθεται ξέρεις αφού μπαίνεις στην συζήτηση) ο λέβητας έχει μόνωση κάτω από κάλυμά του. Μπορεί και κρατάει το νερό ζεστό για αρκετή ώρα, ώσπου να ξαναζητηθεί από τον καταναλωτή. Μάλιστα μερικοί σοβαροί κατασκευαστές καυστήρων, έχουν υδραυλικό κλαπέ που κλείνει την ροή αέρα προς το εσωτερικό του λέβητα οταν δεν δουλεύει, προς αποφυγήν απωλειών θερμότητας. 





> Μηπως οι περιπτωσεις στις οποιες αναφερεσαι εχουν στο λεβητοστασιο μποιλερ και εκτονωνεται εκει η θερμοτητα;Γιατι αλλιως και στους 75°C να σταματησει, μια χαρα πιανει ο λεβητας(ιδιως ο μαντεμενιος) τους 105,σου πεταει την θερμικη ασφαλεια και τρεχεις.Αν πεις για τετοια εποχη που εχει ακομα ζεστη αυτο θα γινεται καθε μερα 2-3 φορες για πλακα.



Πάντως ο δικός μου καυστήρας σταματάει στους 80°C και η θερμοκρασία πάει το πολύ 84°C, με αυτόν το ζεστό καιρό. (με κλειστό τον κυκλοφορητή). Αν είναι μαντεμένιος πάει παραπάνω, διότι σαφώς ο χυτοσίδηρος έχει μεγαλύτερη θεμροχωρητικότητα από τον χάλυβα. Αλλά στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία σήμερα οι λέβητες είναι από χάλυβα.

Και εμπάσει περιπτώσει η πράξη εμένα μου δείχνει οτι τελικά υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά στην κατανάλωση, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ασφαλείας, όπως προανέφερα πιο πάνω και όπως είπα η μέθοδος συνδεσμολογίας δεν είναι βγαλμένη από το κεφάλι μου. 
Και τέλος πάντων νομίζω πως δεν είναι σκοπός να επιβάλλω την γνώμη μου σε κανένα. 
Υποτίθεται οτι ο καθένας καταθέτει απόψεις βάσει γνώσεων και εμπειριών του. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ. 
Ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του και να πράξει ανάλογα.
Φιλικά πάντα
Πέτρος

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Στην οικοδομή που μένω με 26 διαμερίσματα όταν κλείσουν όλες οι ηλεκτροβάνες κόβουν και οι κυκλοφορητές.Μόλις κάποιος ανοίξει τον θερμοστάτη τότε ξεκινάνε και οι κυκλοφορητές.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Στην οικοδομή που μένω με 26 διαμερίσματα όταν κλείσουν όλες οι ηλεκτροβάνες κόβουν και οι κυκλοφορητές.Μόλις κάποιος ανοίξει τον θερμοστάτη τότε ξεκινάνε και οι κυκλοφορητές.



...και σχεδόν σε κάθε καινούργια εγκατάσταση, έτσι είναι.
Φαντάζομαι δεν έχετε το "πρόβλημα" να "σκάνε" τα ασφαλιστικά κάθε τρεις και λίγο  :Biggrin:

----------


## JOUN

Υποθετω οτι σε μια εγκατασταση με 26 διαμερισματα ο μεγαλος λεβητας που χρειαζεται εχει αρκετες απωλειες ωστε να μην πεταει τον θερμοστατη ασφαλειας.
Παντως απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οποτε συνδεσα καυστηρα χωρις τροπο εκτονωσης της παραμενουσας θερμοτητας υπηρχε προβλημα.Μιλαω για μεχρι 5-6 διαμερισματα, παραπανω δεν υπαρχουν στην περιοχη.
Υ.Γ Ενταξει, πριν σκασει το ασφαλιστικο θα ανοιξει ο θερμοστατης ασφαλειας.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Υποθετω οτι σε μια εγκατασταση με 26 διαμερισματα ο μεγαλος λεβητας που χρειαζεται εχει αρκετες απωλειες ωστε να μην πεταει τον θερμοστατη ασφαλειας.
> Παντως απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οποτε συνδεσα καυστηρα χωρις τροπο εκτονωσης της παραμενουσας θερμοτητας υπηρχε προβλημα.Μιλαω για μεχρι 5-6 διαμερισματα, παραπανω δεν υπαρχουν στην περιοχη.
> Υ.Γ Ενταξει, πριν σκασει το ασφαλιστικο θα ανοιξει ο θερμοστατης ασφαλειας.



Στο πατρικό μου είναι μόνο ένα διαμέρισμα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Τι εννοείς οταν λες "χωρίς τρόπο εκτόνωσης της παραμένουσας θερμότητας"? Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις οτι αφού σταματήσει ο καυστήρας έχεις μεγάλη αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του νερού  :Shocked:  ??
Και τι εννοείς "θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας"????

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> ...και σχεδόν σε κάθε καινούργια εγκατάσταση, έτσι είναι.
> Φαντάζομαι δεν έχετε το "πρόβλημα" να "σκάνε" τα ασφαλιστικά κάθε τρεις και λίγο



  Όχι δεν σκάνε απλά τα αλλάξαμε και τα δυο μετά από 10 χρόνια για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

----------


## JOUN

> Τι εννοείς οταν λες "χωρίς τρόπο εκτόνωσης της παραμένουσας θερμότητας"? Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις οτι αφού σταματήσει ο καυστήρας έχεις μεγάλη αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του νερού  ??
> Και τι εννοείς "θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας"????



Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει στη δικη σου περιπτωση.Στο πατρικο σου που λες οτι ειναι 1 διαμερισμα προφανως δεν εχεις πινακα αυτονομιας ετσι;Σ'αυτη την περιπτωση ο κυκλοφορητης δουλευει ελεγχομενος μονο απο τον υδροστατη του οποτε αφου δεν  υπαρχει ηλεκτροβανα να "ταπωσει" το κυκλωμα ειμαστε ενταξει.Εγω μιλαω για αυτονομια στην οποια οι ηλεκτροβανες εγκλωβιζουν το νερο μεσα στον λεβητα με επακολουθα αυτα που αναφερα.
Βεβαιως οπως προανεφερα απο 65 βαθμους που κοβει ο υδροστατης του καυστηρα μπορει να ανεβασει 105 ΑΝΕΤΑ.
Ο καυστηρας εχει δυο θερμοστατες(υδροστατες καλυτερα γιατι ειναι μεσα στο νερο)Εναν λειτουργιας αυτον τον περιστοφικο που  ρυθμιζει που θα ανοιγοκλινει ο καυστηρας  και εναν ασφαλειας στους 105 που οταν τον πεταξει πρεπει να τον πατησεις με το χερι για να κλεισει το κυκλωμα.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> ...Εγω μιλαω για αυτονομια στην οποια οι ηλεκτροβανες εγκλωβιζουν το νερο μεσα στον λεβητα με επακολουθα αυτα που αναφερα.



Μα στην οικοδομή μου που είναι με ηλεκτροβάνες, ο κυκλοφορητής σταματάει οταν κλείσουν ολοι οι θερμοστάτες. Για την διαστολή του εγκλωβισμένου νερού, υπάρχει το δοχείο διαστολής. Μήπως στην δική σου περπίπτωση δεν έχει αέρα (άζωτο) το δοχείο διαστολής οπότε ανεβάζει τρελλές πιέσεις????





> Βεβαιως οπως προανεφερα απο 65 βαθμους που κοβει ο υδροστατης του καυστηρα μπορει να ανεβασει 105 ΑΝΕΤΑ.



Μου φαίνεται εντελώς παράξενο αυτό. Σβήνει στου 65 και φτάνει στους 105  :Blink: .
Γιατί τότε στις δικές μου δύο περιπτώσεις και σε τόσες άλλες δεν συμβαίνει αυτό που λες??? Μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εγκατάσταση σου????
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής παρόλο που θα σταματήσει ο κυκλοφορητής (σε ιδόκτητες εγκαταστάσεις χωρίς ηλεκτροβάνες), το νερό μπορεί και περνάει ανάμεσα απο τα πτερύγιά του, αφού είναι φυγονεκτρικού τύπου, οπότε κατά κάποιο τρόπο πάντα υπάρχει φυσική κυκλοφορία του νερού.

----------


## JOUN

Λοιπον ας το ξαναπω:Σε εγκαταστασεις χωρις ηλεκτροβανες δηλ με μια γραμμη μονο,ο κυκλοφορητης αναβει-σβηνει απο τον θερμοστατη του και μονο.Δηλαδη ειναι συνδεμενος με την ταση συνεχεια και τον κοβει μονο ο θερμοστατης του(Ενταξει και ο γενικος του καυστηρα).Μολις πιασει το νερο πχ 40 βαθμους κλεινει κυκλωμα και δουλευει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ μεχρι να κατεβει το νερο κατω απο τα 40(δηλαδη για ωρα αφου ο θερμοστατης χωρου εχει κοψει τον καυστηρα)
ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.
Ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αποφοιτος ΤΕΙ καποια πραγματα τα καταλαβαινω οσο ναναι και τελος παντων εχω συνδεσει δεκαδες λεβητοστασια με αυτονομιες η χωρις.
Υ.Γ Ο δικος μου καυστηρας ειναι κορεατικος ανοξειδωτος και αν κοψεις τον κυκλοφορητη δεν εχει προβλημα.Αυτο συμβαινει για δυο λογους:
1:Εχει μικρη θερμοχωρητικοτητα ο λεβητας γιατι ειναι μια απλη λαμαρινα μικρης μαζας.
2:Εχει μεσα του λιγα λιτρα νερο με αποτελεσμα να ζεσταινεται ευκολα και να κρυωνει ευκολα.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Λοιπον ας το ξαναπω:Σε εγκαταστασεις χωρις ηλεκτροβανες δηλ με μια γραμμη μονο,ο κυκλοφορητης αναβει-σβηνει απο τον θερμοστατη του και μονο.Δηλαδη ειναι συνδεμενος με την ταση συνεχεια και τον κοβει μονο ο θερμοστατης του(Ενταξει και ο γενικος του καυστηρα).Μολις πιασει το νερο πχ 40 βαθμους κλεινει κυκλωμα και δουλευει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ μεχρι να κατεβει το νερο κατω απο τα 40(δηλαδη για ωρα αφου ο θερμοστατης χωρου εχει κοψει τον καυστηρα)
> ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.
> Ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αποφοιτος ΤΕΙ καποια πραγματα τα καταλαβαινω οσο ναναι και τελος παντων εχω συνδεσει δεκαδες λεβητοστασια με αυτονομιες η χωρις.
> Υ.Γ Ο δικος μου καυστηρας ειναι κορεατικος ανοξειδωτος και αν κοψεις τον κυκλοφορητη δεν εχει προβλημα.Αυτο συμβαινει για δυο λογους:
> 1:Εχει μικρη θερμοχωρητικοτητα ο λεβητας γιατι ειναι μια απλη λαμαρινα μικρης μαζας.
> 2:Εχει μεσα του λιγα λιτρα νερο με αποτελεσμα να ζεσταινεται ευκολα και να κρυωνει ευκολα.



Αν μιλάς τότε για λέβητες μεγάλης θερμοχωρητικότητας, τότε μιλάς κυρίως για μαντεμένιους λέβητες. Εκεί πρέπει να μπεί ηλεκτροβαλβίδα αποθερμανσης, έτσι ώστε να κατεβάσει λίγο την θερμοκρασία του λέβητα (πχ 70°C) παρέχοντας νερό στο τελευταίο διαμέρισμα που ζήτησε νερό (χωρίς να χρεώνεται) ή σε κάποιο κοινόχρηστο σώμα, διότι και μετά την παύση κου καυστήρα, το μαντέμι συνεχίζει να ζεσταίνει το νερό αρκετα. Αν έχει συνδέσει πολλούς πίνακες αυτονομίας (που ουσιαστικά είναι έτοιμες κατασκευές) προφανώς θα δείς οτι μερικοί, αν όχι όλοι, έχουν αυτή την λειτουργία η οποία συνδέεται κατα περίπτωση.
Δεν κατέκρινα τις γνώσεις σου. Αλλωστε και εγώ ΤΕΙ Μηχανολογίας Ενεργειακού τομέα τελείωσα και είμαι εδώ και 15 χρόνια στην αγορά.

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει συμφωνω σ'αυτα που ειπες, ειμαστε ενταξει.

----------

